# Warriors Clan of Bacolod



## sanggot (Oct 21, 2006)

...FMA Festival in Bacolod city home of many Filipino Martial Arts Master
is on the way.
...it will be a one week event which includes 3 days training with Bacolod
finest FMA Masters plus 2 days tour around some of the gorgeous spot
that Bacolod can offer.

...stay tune!


----------



## rico (Nov 10, 2006)

Im now in Manila after moving from Cebu. Please post info when you have it.


----------

